
Ask HN: 2020 Dev Conferences Worth Attending - andreisbc
What do you recommend? Areas of interest: software development, cyber security, AI
======
high_derivative
Sorry for the snark, but I recommend narrowing the area of interest.

~~~
andreisbc
You're right - I updated the title. Thanks

------
probinso
Scipy

